# TT Mk2 RNS-E



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Does anyone know why its so expensive for retro fit a unit for TTS? I seem A3 units for £500 !!

I know they have different facia's etc but it cant be double the money for it 

With purchasing a nav unit for like £1400+ (with connections etc) and then pay out for a 6xcd player in glove box sio you can play other music as IPOD connection is rubbish its mega expensive.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

save your money and get a Pioneer


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I was going to. I ordered it and then found that my 60gb Ipod (with 55gb on it) is too old and wont' work on it so didnt want to pay out for another one as it works fine. Also local dealer was mugging me for install/price and wouldn't just install one I could source and seemed to struggle to find out what cables were needed at first giving me "ball park" price etc.

The pioneer looked good, synced with my phone etc then I managed to get factory BT syncing too so thought RNS-e would be great with phone now. But it seems to be pretty much double any other Audi models price... typical.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You are paying for the integration. The none OEM look like they are an after thought.
Id have the Audi one every-time - and have. You can get them for 1k and do it yourself


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes I agree the integration is great but for TT its x2 great! Buy the same for a3/a4 or anything else and units are half the price and original question was... *why?*

I imagine it must be because they are rarer?

I had a quote for pre-configured for bt and bose nav plus 2008 with cables from navplus.us forum member for 1700 odd euros about £1350 ish and should just plug and play although the question re the double din concert I have currently would affect the instal but it wasn't answered.

It seems most of the plug and play purchasers indicate that they had the symphony unit before but not the concert unit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why - same reason you get massive discounts on old A4s and A3s. 
There loads of them around and they have been on sale forever so there's lots on the market.

TT - not that many around and its a unique fitment.
If you want it cheap, get the A3/A4 unit and do what Mark did - adapt the faceplate.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> If you want it cheap, get the A3/A4 unit and do what Mark did - adapt the faceplate.


  Shameless excuse for a piccy of my A4 RNS-E retrofitted. It worked out to be less than £500, but that was when Sterling was quite healthy against the euro, so I could purchase an A4 unit for £400.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL Yeah yeah stop it  your talking to someone who cant even trust himself to put up piccys on the wall of the house LOL

To create a masterpiece fascia like your I would have to be possesed by a practical guy and someone who can actually make stuff.

It not essential to have satnav atm as Im working in the same place for at least 3 -4 months but will be travelling around some later. Also with Audi unit no real ipod so still have reservations.

Might just buy a new ipod in new year and then think about Pioneer unit again.

Unless someone wants to make a fascia again :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

> Might just buy a new ipod in new year and then think about Pioneer unit again.


You know it makes sense :wink:


----------



## Stoney (Jun 1, 2008)

markTT225 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > If you want it cheap, get the A3/A4 unit and do what Mark did - adapt the faceplate.
> ...


How the Chuff???

Must be a post on this?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Stoney said:


> How the Chuff???
> 
> Must be a post on this?


There certainly is . viewtopic.php?f=19&t=101459&hilit=a4+retrofit

All this was done last year, since then I made a second facia using the 'single din facia adapter' from Audi. I sold the original hand crafted facia to some chap in Hong Kong a few months back. It's all relatively straight forward to craft one, the worst bit for me was dealing with a dodgy Lithuanian ebayer that sold me a damaged RNS-E :x

I keep meaning to update the installation guide with the new procedure using the new facia adaptor, but other stuff just gets in the way :roll:. A bit more info is available on this thread on the TT-Talk forum. If the URL gets pulled from this thread by a picky moderator, you can find the thread in the knowledge base section on that forum. http://www.tt-talk.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=459

I can offer guidance if you want to go ahead and build one for yourself. Just don't ask me to build you one


----------



## Stoney (Jun 1, 2008)

markTT225 said:


> Stoney said:
> 
> 
> > How the Chuff???
> ...


   

Fantastic!

I really did fancy the Sat Nav + but at £1600 nar sorry!

Tempted to have a go...

This what you mean about using a single din?

https://sslrelay.com/s74326199.oneandoneshop.co.uk/sess/utn15490211630ac65/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Stoney said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> I really did fancy the Sat Nav + but at £1600 nar sorry!
> 
> ...


Linky not working mate for me :? 
It's the single din facia adaptor that allows you to use a single din headunit. The Audi part number is in the TT-talk post (item 1 in the photo).


----------



## solentmike (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the sat nav mk1 with red text on black and the facia is identical to the sat nav plus. Am I right in thinking that I could purchase the sat nav plus RNS-E for A3\A4 for about £500 and fit it myself to my 2006 Audi TT 3.2? I already have the 6 CD changer but want MP3 . Are there any instructions or is it a case of swapping out my current nav system and plugging in the sat nav plus?


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> You are paying for the integration. The none OEM look like they are an after thought.
> Id have the Audi one every-time - and have. You can get them for 1k and do it yourself


Is this the TV option?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ive found a way of doing video from ipod.
I will be doing a how to soon 

I have one for sale too if someone wants it.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

how did you get the TT forum on it though?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can use any video source with my mod.
DVD, PC, video camera or anything with a composite RCA connection.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

figures, i already thought there is some hidden linux or something installed on the satnav  and uses bluetooth phone as modem


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wishful thinking...


----------



## bigears80 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi

The image posted on the forum for the single din facia adapter. Can you please tell me where you can purchase this item from.

Thanks


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I have one for sale too if someone wants it.


Do you have details?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi basically you can connect any RCA style connection to the back of it via a box.
You dont need to recode the unit for it to work, but you will get an error if you dont saying invalid coding on vagcom (doesnt stop it working)

I have mine running though an ipod so i convert the RCA to 3 stage phono









Selection is via the menu system









The other end plugs into the rear of the Nav unit. (large grey connector)

















I just play the movie on the ipod and set it to output the video


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2008)

Tosh,

I'm interested in this mod, but unlike yourself, I am not technically minded / gifted and would probably look to pay someone capable to sort this out for me (any takers?!).

Would like to run movies through my RNSe (sat nav plus), but don't have the ipod connection in the glovebox; wondering if this would be an issue?

Like you, I also have the iphone armrest cradle. Could the wiring be run to this instead?

Paul


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi you can run it anywhere you want. All you need is the RCA lead.
Not sure i'd want to pull the center console to bits if I'm honest, but I'm up for it if you are.
Nothing stopping you mounting it in the GB

I'm going to be doing a RNS-e retro fit for someone else in the next week or two. if you want to meet when i do that one you can for me.

If you have a 2008/9 car might and it is a might, be able to mod the AUX to take a video feed and then feed that into the head. Would only need 1 wire.

RNS mini meet.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

bigears80 said:


> Hi
> 
> The image posted on the forum for the single din facia adapter. Can you please tell me where you can purchase this item from.
> 
> Thanks


Go to your Audi dealer - it's a genuine Audi part. It's item 1 on this sales receipt.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2008)

Tosh,

I'll send you a PM regarding the 'mini meet'!

Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2008)

Tosh,

Any further with the 'how-to' guide to enable video from an iPod? Very interested in learning how to action this.

Whilst I'm on, In the picture above (the one below the statement 'have mine running though an ipod so i convert the RCA to 3 stage phono') what is the small square digital unit and what is its function?

Paul


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

I've been looking at the Alpine KCE 425i










































Allows control of the iPod via the head unit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi,

You can use any "source" be it a DVD player or USB. I use my ipod.
i have a converter box sat in the middle which allows me to use RCA connectors.

You have to connect into the can bus system so the head knows its there.
Here's a pic of the box









Happy to sell it for £160.
I can also fit it IF needed.


----------



## bigears80 (Feb 22, 2009)

markTT225 said:


> bigears80 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi

I contacted the Audi dealer in Leicester and they have said they do not have it in and also at the moment they do not supply facias for mk2 Audi TT. Gave them the item number as well. Strange. Just wondering where you bought yours from? Anyway Thanks for your help.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

bigears80 said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > bigears80 said:
> ...


Got mine from Watford Audi. It wasn't in stock, but ordering it wasn't a problem. It only took a couple of days to arrive at the dealer.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I also have had a couple of these from my local dealer without problem... wonder why they wont sell you one?


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can use any "source" be it a DVD player or USB. I use my ipod.
> i have a converter box sat in the middle which allows me to use RCA connectors.
> ...


Hi i've recently found this post...so a question for 'Toshiba' have you still got these items for sale....or where can i get these items to buy?

Many thanks.........


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, im happy to sell them.

Still fitted to the car ATM.


----------



## dancoopbron (Feb 22, 2009)

The Pioneer one looks the nuts...

DId it fit straight in with no mucking about with the wiring?

DOes it still use the TT's Car Microphone for Mobiel phones!?!?


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

I'm wondering if the Pioneer works flawlessly with the Bose audiosystem. One retailer (for navigation systems) preferred the RNS-E instead the Pioneer, because of the integration with the Bose system.


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

You have letters assigned to each part but no description for each letter....Could you elaborate? I understand that you are using a converter and the ipod/plug and I see you also have the seperate yellow plug for the video in but am confused how you tie that in to the converter.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Tosh, 
Really interested in doing this. 
Kufatec list a loom:- http://www.kufatec.de/shop/product_info ... Plus-.html

But you mention a Can Bus connection, does their loom do this??

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

if anyone is interested, i have a RNS-E navi plus, im letting it go for $650USD obo, PM if you guys like to discuss


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Massari said:


> I'm wondering if the Pioneer works flawlessly with the Bose audiosystem. One retailer (for navigation systems) preferred the RNS-E instead the Pioneer, because of the integration with the Bose system.


The Pioneer does work flawlessly with the Bose audiosystem. I have had high end amps and speakers fitted to previous cars, and can honestly say I am very impressed. Pioneer do a sat nav blutooth combo too!


----------



## Kalibre46 (Dec 20, 2004)

Interesting. I've just gone through a cost saving exercise and de-speced my TT order by stripping out the Sat Nav and BOSE. I've put aside £1k instead to get a decent aftermarket head unit, amp and speakers. Will be upgrading from the normal concert and speakers.


----------

